# New Member!!



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Absolutely love this website!  Some much useful info on it! Everyone seems lovely!

I'l introduce myself! Im JoJo and after much research we (me and my partner, Ciaren) have decided a Havanese would make the perfect pet!

We are on a waiting list (but i think we've missed this litter  ) We'll keep looking for new litters!

Anyway hello to everyone (people and pets!)

X


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome JoJo!

There's lots of nice folks here! Loads of information to share on our wonderful breed. Great place to be!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Jojo! Welcome to the group! I'm waiting for a Havanese too and this is a great place to come and be in good company!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome - You are in for such joy when you find your forever baby!

Olliesmom

AKA Catherine


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to this group JoJo!! Nice to have you on board


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Ahh thanks guys!!! What a lovely welcome!! 

I'l keep you posted on the progress! 

X


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcom JoJo - be careful, once you get one, you cant stop - then you get MHS(Multiple Havanese Syndrome) -its a great group to be in!!! Good luck finding your perfect "baby"
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome!
Keep us posted as to how thinks are going .. We have all been through the planning and then the waiting so feel free to share ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome JoJo. You will find a lot of great advice and great people here. You came to the right place. Welcome and best of luck to you.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! A lovely welcome! 

I've learnt lots already! 

Its looks like we will def have Misty in August (I know ages away) But the litter the lady has at the mo are all gone, so unless someone pulls out we'll have to wait till Aug for for next little lot of sweet fluff balls and thats where our Misty Blue will be!!  

X


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey JoJo. I am so happy for you. Just a little advice watch out if they have a lot of litters. The breeders on our forum like Kimberly or Tom can tell you more but I think most only have 1 or maybe two a year. Its just a red flag that some of us spoke about before.

Best of luck to you. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks Rita, il check that out. I think the litter in Aug is from another bitch but i will ask her! 

I know, i'v already chosen everything for her, well almost not sure about what crate to get yet! but i've been reading the comments posted on that issue! 

Its so exciting!!  I keep looking at all the lovely photos you guys have posted I want them all!!!! 

X


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome JoJo. You have named yoru pup already? you might be in for a surprise  we named Jasper Rudy before he came home and he just wasn't a rudy.... good luck.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello! Funny you should say that! Ciaren (my partner) kept saying we shouldn't name her until we see her, but then we came up with Misty Blue and loved it!  

X


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JoJo you and Cairen will jusy have to find yourself a little Blue Puppy.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

I know, shes going to be sooooo sweet!! 

I don't think im going to be able to wait until August!

How many do you have Missy? 

X


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have two boys JoJo. You too will experience sympoms of MHS (multiple have syndrome (credit Marj I believe for the term) once you get Misty Blue. I have had allergies all my life and could never have an animal (not even poodles) and then I met a Hav, spent time with a Hav, fell in love with all Hav's and didn't sneeze, cough or rash out. So our search for Jasper began. Once we realized he was so much happier after play dates we decided to get Cash. 

So have you met the Bitch who is going to give birth to your Misty Blue? You seem so certain about august. 

keep us posted and post pictures--- lots of pictures


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Arr they sound so lovely, very time i read more about the hav they get better!!


No we havent met th bitch or breeder yet but we have been in connect with them for a while as we thought we might get one from the litter she has at the mo (from another bitch) but this bitch has just been put i pup and she says they will be ready in August. 

We will meet them when the puppies come along! 

X


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome Jojo!!Isn't this forum wonderful?I absolutely adore it.I'm getting my chocolate Havanese boy tomorrow.(sAt)We are all excited!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh boy, do we love it when others get their babies...helps those of us that can't get one right now(boo-hoo ) medicate our MHS for awhile....right girls & boys?? POST LOTS OF PICS!!


----------



## JoJo (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh congratulations!!!! and good luck for tomorrow! Bet you won't sleep a wink  tonight!!

Cant wait to see the photos!!

XX


----------

